# Sensation VS Evolution+ My Review



## jallis (Mar 11, 2008)

thanks so much for the review and pictures. i've been looking at the sensation for quite awhile now and this review sealed the deal for me.
since writing this review do you still feel strongly about the sensation? less so for the evo? 
oops... i do have another question for ya... does your finger fit thru the opening easily or is it a tight fit. are your hands/fingers small, medium, or large?
have a good weekend
joe


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

jallis said:


> thanks so much for the review and pictures. i've been looking at the sensation for quite awhile now and this review sealed the deal for me.
> since writing this review do you still feel strongly about the sensation? less so for the evo?
> oops... i do have another question for ya... does your finger fit thru the opening easily or is it a tight fit. are your hands/fingers small, medium, or large?
> have a good weekend
> joe


Hi Joe, I have been shooting the Sensation ALOT here lately and absolutely love it. I still shoot the Evo but not as much. If I feel my backtension method starting to slip a grab the Evo and shoot it for a while and it gets me back to where I need to be. As for the finger fit, I guess I have medium sized hands with normal sized finger. They arent really skinny but arent fat either LOL Both of the releases are very comfortable and the hole is not tight at all. The hole is pretty good size and would fit fingers bigger than mine. I hope I answered all of your questions, if you have any more just let me know! Jared


----------



## jallis (Mar 11, 2008)

thanks for the reply. 
is there anything you don't like about the sensation? what would you change, fix, etc? do you wish the release was longer to support all four fingers?
if you don't mind me asking, where did you buy your sensation?
thanks again for taking the time to answer my questions
joe


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

jallis said:


> thanks for the reply.
> is there anything you don't like about the sensation? what would you change, fix, etc? do you wish the release was longer to support all four fingers?
> if you don't mind me asking, where did you buy your sensation?
> thanks again for taking the time to answer my questions
> joe


I really dont think I would change anything about it. Its very comfortable for me. If you were used to shooting a four finger release it may take some time to get used to it but I have been shooting three finger releases for a while so it fits me good. I got mine from Forrest Carter himself. I put a want to buy ad on here and he sent me a PM saying he had one. He's a great guy to deal with!


----------



## jallis (Mar 11, 2008)

flinginairos

thanks for the reply.

i got my sensation today from lancaster archery(thanks to ryan). i don't think i will have any issues with fit. you are right about not being used to a three finger release. i found myself wishing for an extension to support my last finger with the release. i am sure that in no time i won't even notice. 

one thing i was concerned about when i got the release that it had a few scuff marks and one small gash in the metal on it. the other thing i saw when i picked it up and tried the trigger that some very small particulates fell from the trigger area of the release. looked like metal shavings, etc. hopefully this isn't a bad omen.

all in all the release feels very stout in my hand and when i got pass the fact the catch doesn't close completely(hard to tell in the pictures..plus i've been a caliper shooter before this) i shot a few arrows and noticed a huge difference in getting arrows off the bow compared to my tru balls that i've used in the past. the sensation sure does inspire confidance in getting a smooth release shot after shot.

thanks again for taking the time to post your review and replying to my post.

joe


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

jallis said:


> flinginairos
> 
> thanks for the reply.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear it. I am sure if any problems come up that Carter will take care of it. Good luck!


----------

